# hallo zusammen



## slappy18 (24 Dez. 2008)

hallo zusammen und schöne Weihnachten  ich bin Neu im Forum und bin auf der Suche nach Bildern von Patrick Dempsey alias Derek Shepherd.


----------



## saviola (24 Dez. 2008)

Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass beim Stöbern.


----------



## Tokko (24 Dez. 2008)

Grüß dich slappy18.

Schön das du zu uns gefunden hast.:thumbup:

Vielleicht sind da einige Pics bei die du noch nicht kennst
http://www.celebboard.net/search.php?searchid=897665

Wünsche dir noch einen angenehmen Aufenthalt on Board.

Lieben Gruß.
Tokko


----------



## Ronja (26 Dez. 2008)

Uh...halloooooo...wer ist denn hier gelandet? *grins* Schön dass du da bist. 

Taugt ma voi!!!!!


----------



## General (26 Dez. 2008)

Hallo slappy Herzlich Willkommen und viel Spass bei uns


----------



## maierchen (26 Dez. 2008)

Jo Hallo erstmal und dann mal herzlich wilkommen hier!
Ach ja und viel Spaß!


----------



## knoffs (26 Dez. 2008)

hallo,
ich bin auch neu hier. freut mich euch alle kennenzulernen!


----------



## slappy18 (26 Dez. 2008)

danke  für eure netten Antworten. ich freue mich euch alle kennenzulernen.


----------



## General (27 Dez. 2008)

Hallo knoffs Herzlich willkommen im Board:thumbup:


----------



## Muli (29 Dez. 2008)

Auch von mir nochmal ein herzliches Willkommen Euch beiden :laola:


----------

